# Need help sexing my blue rams and my electric blue ram



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

So I've read the various posts on how to determine the sex of 2 blue rams and EBR but I'm still pretty confused... So any help is always appreciated. I wish I could get better images, but they don't seem to sit still long enough to get a good shot.

My EBR









Various angles of my 2 blue rams (are these the same as german blue rams???)

#1









#2









#3









#4









Again, any help is always appreciated.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Notice that your latter two rams do not have the black markings and blue sheen? I believe you have Golden Rams, not German blues or some sort of mix in between. Either that, or their coloring hasn't developed yet. Google some pics of GBRs and look at their coloration verse what you have, doesn't look too similar. 

Given the extensive dorsal fin of the Electric, it is most definitely a male. 

The electric blue ram is the same thing as the GBR except that is has been selectively bred for the intense blue coloration. 

Check this out:http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/germanblueram.php


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

I would say that your EBR is a male and the 2 others im unsure of. Those are rainbow rams is what they are called around here anyways. Not a true bred german blue ram, but its same species, just a different color variant.


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

they were sold to me as "blue rams" i searched locally for 2 weeks and could not find any german blue rams or electric blues to replace the 2 females i had previously lost... anyhow, i hope they're females tho.


----------



## fuzz_16 (Oct 28, 2011)

with rams...males top fin is pointed at end, and females are rounded.

EBR and #4 are def male..the other pics arnt good enough for me to see them


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long had those rams been in your tank at the time of the photo? Because they could just be stressed which is what is causing them to have the dull coloring.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Your are all male... 
here a pair females has the red belly


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Plantkeeper these are not german blue rams. They are rainbow rams which do not carry the same red belly and dark black spot with blue sheen/speckles in it if its female. Much harder to distinguish between male /female without fill healthy finnage. Not saying you're wrong, just that these fish cannot be sexed of coloration

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

DerekFF said:


> Plantkeeper these are not german blue rams. They are rainbow rams which do not carry the same red belly and dark black spot with blue sheen/speckles in it if its female. Much harder to distinguish between male /female without fill healthy finnage. Not saying you're wrong, just that these fish cannot be sexed of coloration
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 ok well they look to me as german blue rams... And if he got them as that then they are... i never hear of rainbow rams... :icon_ques


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> How long had those rams been in your tank at the time of the photo? Because they could just be stressed which is what is causing them to have the dull coloring.


The 2 "blue" rams are a new addition to the tank. I just got them this past Saturday.I've noticed their coloring comes in and out so I know they're still stressed and adapting... And they haven't been eating regularly yet.
there's been a decent amount of chasing done by my ebr and the smaller of the other 2 (which I believe is a female based on the dorsal and anal fins). The other ram kind of just sits in the upper right corner and guards its little section.

Was thinking of isolating the ebr for a day or 2 in a breeder net to try and control the aggression... But I'm afraid it may just really stress it out... Decisions decisions...


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Plant keeper said:


> ok well they look to me as german blue rams... And if he got them as that then they are... i never hear of rainbow rams... :icon_ques


People are CONSTANTLY selling fish under the wrong name. Just because it says one thing in the fish store, certainly does not mean that it is true.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

The rainbow ram is just a color variant of the GBR. For example EBR, LF-GRB, gold ram, ballon GBR and on and on. IMO its a dull and washed out ram compared to a nice bred GBR or EBR.


----------



## fuzz_16 (Oct 28, 2011)

females only have red bellys when breeding generally

look at the end of the top fin...males are pointed and females rounded. you can tell in the picture.


----------



## treasy (Sep 9, 2011)

fuzz_16 said:


> females only have red bellys when breeding generally
> 
> look at the end of the top fin...males are pointed and females rounded. you can tell in the picture.


my female GBR always has a red belly :icon_cool


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

fuzz_16 said:


> females only have red bellys when breeding generally
> 
> look at the end of the top fin...males are pointed and females rounded. you can tell in the picture.


End of top fin? I think you meant the front of the top fin.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are blue Rams I am pretty sure, as you said they are stressed still which really bleaches their color. once they get settled I am sure the black vertical stripe will show and the blue sheen which you can kinda see will definitely intensify.


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Their colors and black stripes show nicely in the am... But disappear once the lights come on...I'm about 90% sure they're female as they are doing the same thing that my other 2 female ebr's did with the male when they were stll alive.I just hope they acclimate soon. If they end up being male, I think I'll just order a few females from a local gbr breeder. Just don't feel like paying his shipping prices. :/


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Check with a LFS if they can get them for you. A guy here ordered mine for me, and I think I paid around $8 a piece


----------



## fuzz_16 (Oct 28, 2011)

gtu2004 said:


> End of top fin? I think you meant the front of the top fin.


 
no end...even your male, the end of his top fin towards his tail, it goes into a point, where females have a rounded end


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just a lil update (for those of you that care)... the rams are starting to show color and my male EBR is constantly trying to get either's attention in hopes to mate... so I can confirm that they are both females... and ever since the male has been messing with them, I can clearly see their dorsal fins and the first 2 spines on both are noticeably shorter than the rest... 

I still am a bit confused as to what the characteristics of a male and female ram are. As of now, this is my assumption:

Male Rams - Longer front spines on dorsal fin with a "pointy" end of the dorsal fin near the tail fin, more slender stomach area

Female Rams - shorter spines up front on the dorsal fin (compared to the rest of the spines) and a rounder end of dorsal fin towards tail fin, more rounded belly area (is this in general or only when they produce eggs??) and a more dull coloring...

Can anyone confirm if my assumptions are a "correct" way to sex rams? 

Again, all input is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

they all look like males to me.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> they all look like males to me.


I agree :icon_neut


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Sep 23, 2011)

looks like I was at least half right... my ebr and the smaller of the two "blue" rams started cleaning a section on my driftwood. Wonder how long til they spawn.. let's see how this goes...


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Picked up a male EBR from my kinda sorta LFS on Saturday, he is on the right, presuming my already established EBR on the left is a female???
Also want to note that the one on the left has been pretty territorial, chasing the new male all around the tank whenever she(?) see's him. Wondering if I should remove the female for an hour or so, then reintroduce her, would that change anything?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I know with gouramis (no experience with rams) its good to remove the original resistant, change the tank layout a bit and reintroduce them so they don't have their old territory, both now have to get their own and it should reduce the initial aggression you're seeing.

added: beautiful fish btw! I almost bought some a week or two back but my tank is too small :C


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks AquaAurora. I don't really want to change my tank up at all, since it is a fresh new scape. I'll just see what happens.


----------

